# Job at MAC [in UK:)]



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 23, 2009)

hey everyone
um, just a question; i wondered if anyone could help me...
basically, there's a position for a part time retail artist at my local mac counter, but the brief says that 
"Applicants must have strong make-up artist experience and a relevant retail background, preferably in cosmetics or fashion."

i do have retail experience but not in cosmetics or fashion, and the "strong make-up artist experience" stretches as far as me doing my own make up, for friends on occasions such as birthdays and nights out, and my sisters wedding. 
i own alot of mac, but i realise that probably doesn't count for much...

i wondered if there was any point of me even enquiring about it because if they want someone with oodles of experience then i guess my 19 years aren't what they're after! 

any comments would be seriously welcomed, thank you guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Nov 23, 2009)

i think u should just go for it. the worst thing that can happen is they can say no. you would've gained confidence and you could always try again. don't already assume you're not good enough. they like to see confident, outgoing people! good luck!!

i got the position as a part time retail artist. i have a little bit of retail experience in fashion and as for makeup, i've freelanced for some weddings/proms etc. just go in there with amazing makeup and just show them what you're made of!


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 23, 2009)

go for it, the worst they can do is turn you down, i thought you had to have some kind of make up artist experience in the uk.. im not 100% sure though, surely it cant hurt to apply?


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 23, 2009)

woah we posted at the same time, and i read the first line thinking it was my post, spooky


----------



## xvanityxwhorex (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks girls, i may call them tomorrow...


----------



## Darkness (Nov 25, 2009)

Go for it! Like the other ladies said, even if you don't get it at least you have tried, it's better to try then always wonder later "I wonder what would have happened if I'd have gone for that job at MAC." I think enthusiasm counts a lot for any job. It also might be worthwhile doing your friends/family makeup and taking some photos so that they can see what your make up skills are like. Good Luck.


----------

